

Trotskyite Singularitarians for Monarchism: A political speculation. - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2013/11/trotskyite-singularitarians-fo.html

======
sanoli
tl;dr: radical ideologues have no clue what's going to happen and begin sort
of freaking out, ideology-wise.

